# هل يعتبر لبس البنات حرية شخصية ؟ و لماذا ؟؟



## love2be (10 نوفمبر 2010)

_*
هبدأ موضوعى بمقولة مشهورة 

                                انت حر ما لم تضر 

طبعا يا جماعة احنا شايفين الطفرة الكبيرة اللى حصلت فالموضة وطبعا كلنا بننزل الشارع و بنشوف البنات و لبسها و تلاقى تناقض دائم ف اللبس ده 

اديك مثال 

يعنى مثلا 

البنت لو لقيتها لابسه طويل يبقى طويل وديق 
و لو لقيتها لابسة واسع يبقى واسع و قصير 

و تيجى تسأل الواحدة من دول 
أيه اللى انتى لابساه ده ؟؟؟

تقولك دى حرية شخصية 

و اما يجى حد يعاكسها و لا يدايقها بكلمه 

تقوله انت قليل الأدب

تفتكروا دى حرية شخصية ؟*_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

وهو لازم يعنى الى يمشى ده يبص على الى ماشى حواليه ويدقق اوى ويعاكس
ما بره اهم بيلبسوا الى هما عاوزينه ولا حد بيكلمهم تفتكر ليه​


----------



## zama (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشاركتى هتكون طويلة شوية بسبب أبعاد الموضوع المطروحة ،

مبدئياً أحب أتعامل على أساس مبدأ واحد بمعنى 

هنتعامل على أساس المبدأ المسمى بالحرية (( كل واحد هيعمل اللى هو عاوزه )) بوجهة نظرى أنها ليست حرية لكن فوضى ،

البنت تلبس اللى هى عايزاه دى حريتها ، الولد هيمارس سلوك غير سوى دى حريته ،

بكدا أحنا هنعيش فى فوضى ، بالتالى *لم يكن هذا حرية مطلقاً* ..  

*لكل فعل رد فعل مساوى له فى المقدار و معاكس له فى الأتجاه ، 

لو حريتنا لقينا شئ معاكس لها أصبحت خطأ *..

==

نيجى لجانب تانى (( أنت حر ما لم تضر )) ياريت بأمانة الكلام دا يتم تطبيقه ،

الكلام لأخواتى البنات لبسكم المفروض يكون مناسب للمكان اللى هتتواجدى فيه ، 

يعنى أنتى عايشة فى حى راقى إلى حد ما ألبسى الملائم له ، 

لو هتخرجى لمكان متواضع شوية لازم تراعى دا عشان مستوى فكر الناس ..

أنا أفتكر أنى عمرى ما عاكست بنت ليس لأجل الفضيلة ، 

لكنى أتعودت أشوف البنات كدا قصير أو ضيق ..

==

للأسف الموضوع دور الولد فيه مجرد رد فعل ..

==

الكتاب المقدس بيقول (( ويل لمن تأتى بواسطته العثرات )) ممكن نفس اللبس يكون عثرة فى مكان 

و عادى فى مكان تانى ، دا فى حالة حسن النية فى اللبس ..

المراعاة حلوة بردو ..

==

أشكرك للموضوع ..


----------



## zama (10 نوفمبر 2010)

> ما بره اهم بيلبسوا الى هما عاوزينه ولا حد بيكلمهم تفتكر ليه



مش لأنهم مؤدبين ، لكن لأنهم أتعودوا على كدا ..

مننساش إن برا ممكن يعترض على أى حاجة عايزها و عنده مساحة كافية من التعبير عن الرأئ ..

لازم عند أستقدام أى موضة يتم تمصيرها بما يبناسب مجتمعنا ..

تحياتى لشخصك ..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> مش لأنهم مؤدبين ، لكن لأنهم أتعودوا على كدا ..
> 
> مننساش إن برا ممكن يعترض على أى حاجة عايزها و عنده مساحة كافية من التعبير عن الرأئ ..
> 
> ...



اقصد ان فى حريه وفى احترام للشخص نفسه
مبقولش اكيد نبقا زيهم بس بجد البنت مهما تلبس محترم الشاب بردوا هيعاكسها ويضايقها​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*في الاول والاخر كل واحد حر
ودي حريه شخصيه
وعايز اقلك حاجه 
العيب في اللي بيعاكس مش في لبس البنات وبس
لان ممكن واحد يبقي مش محترم ويمشي يعاكس في اي بنت
حتي لو لابسه كل الهدوم اللي في دولابها
وممكن انسان محترم مش يعاكس بنت لابسه قصير او ديق
العيب في اخلاق مجتمعنا 
عمالين نقلدهم في كل حاجه الا الاحترام واحترام حريه الغير
وده سبب تخلفنا وهنفضل كده ع طووول​*


----------



## love2be (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*


mikel coco قال:



في الاول والاخر كل واحد حر
ودي حريه شخصيه
وعايز اقلك حاجه 
العيب في اللي بيعاكس مش في لبس البنات وبس
لان ممكن واحد يبقي مش محترم ويمشي يعاكس في اي بنت
حتي لو لابسه كل الهدوم اللي في دولابها
وممكن انسان محترم مش يعاكس بنت لابسه قصير او ديق
العيب في اخلاق مجتمعنا 
عمالين نقلدهم في كل حاجه الا الاحترام واحترام حريه الغير
وده سبب تخلفنا وهنفضل كده ع طووول​

أنقر للتوسيع...



لكل فعل رد فعل 

متجيبش الميه قدام واحد عطشان و تقوله اوعى تشرب 

و لو شرب 

يبقى مش محترم طب ازاى 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Sibelle (10 نوفمبر 2010)

البنت الموجودة في محيط ضيق و بتلبس لبس متحرر تكون قليلة آدب​ 
و الشاب الموجود في محيط منفتح و متحرر و جاي يعطي مواعظ يبقى كمان قليل الأدب!
هو اصلا جاي يعمل فيه ايه؟​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2010)

Sibelle قال:


> البنت الموجودة في محيط ضيق و بتلبس لبس متحرر تكون قليلة آدب​
> و الشاب الموجود في محيط منفتح و متحرر و جاي يعطي مواعظ يبقى كمان قليل الأدب!
> هو اصلا جاي يعمل فيه ايه؟​


----------



## ponponayah (10 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> 
> لكل فعل رد فعل
> ...




*لا  مش حرام وديهم مصحة نفسية الاول
وبعدين مشيهم ف الشارع
هتلاقيهم بنى ادمين طبيعيين*​


----------



## sony_33 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

sibelle قال:


> البنت الموجودة في محيط ضيق و بتلبس لبس متحرر تكون قليلة آدب​
> و الشاب الموجود في محيط منفتح و متحرر و جاي يعطي مواعظ يبقى كمان قليل الأدب!
> هو اصلا جاي يعمل فيه ايه؟​


:36_1_11::36_1_11::36_1_11:


----------



## sony_33 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> 
> لكل فعل رد فعل
> ...


هو لازم الطفاسة
​


----------



## zama (11 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


>



بأمانة يا كيوبيد أنا بحبك و أنت واقف تتفرج و تشجع اللعبة الحلوة ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> لكل فعل رد فعل
> 
> متجيبش الميه قدام واحد عطشان و تقوله اوعى تشرب
> ...




*رغم ان المثل مختلف تماما
لكن العطشان لو محترم مش هيبص ع ميه غيره
لكن قليل الادب هو اللي يبص ع كل حاجه *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 نوفمبر 2010)

Sibelle قال:


> البنت الموجودة في محيط ضيق و بتلبس لبس متحرر تكون قليلة آدب​
> و الشاب الموجود في محيط منفتح و متحرر و جاي يعطي مواعظ يبقى كمان قليل الأدب!
> هو اصلا جاي يعمل فيه ايه؟​




:t9::t9:​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> بأمانة يا كيوبيد أنا بحبك و أنت واقف تتفرج و تشجع اللعبة الحلوة ..
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اهم حاجه انك تتفرج وتعرف دماغ كل واحد


----------



## kalimooo (12 نوفمبر 2010)

العدل انه الاتنين يعتدلوا

اللبس  لمقبول.. والتهذيب الممكن


----------



## red_pansy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> 
> لكل فعل رد فعل
> ...


*طب واذا كان روياااااان !!!!:thnk0001:

يعنى بنلاقى الراجل متجووووز وبيبص ويعاكس ويبحلققققق لا وايييية مراتة بتكون ماشية معااااه هههههههههههههه

وياسلام كمااااان لما تلاقى راجل رجلة للقبر خلاص وبرضو لية نفس يعاكس ههههههههه

واية رايك لما تلاقى ولد فى ابتدائىىى شغال يعاكس دا يبقى ايية؟؟؟


وحتى لو عطشااان على حسب يعنى المثل بتاعك اللى انت ضربهولنا ومبهدلة ياعينى هههههههههههههه تفتكر  الواحد لو هايمد ايدة على مية مش بتاعتة يبقى حرامى 

لو كل واحد ركز فى حالة وبس مش هايشوف غيرة ولا غيرة هايشوفة 

لكن الظاهر ان موعاكسة البناااااات دا طبع فى الشباب اللى ملقتش تربية  

وواخدين لبس البنااااات شماعة يعلقوا عليها عدم تربيتهم 


وحاجة اخيرررررة احب اقوووووولك ان المثل دااااا ملوش اى علاقة بالمووووضووع حكاية عطشان وجعاااان دى لا تليييييق :shutup22: 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> *طب واذا كان روياااااان !!!!:thnk0001:
> 
> يعنى بنلاقى الراجل متجووووز وبيبص ويعاكس ويبحلققققق لا وايييية مراتة بتكون ماشية معااااه هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




*الله ينور عليكي يا حجه
تقريبا نفس كلامي
وخصوصا ع المثل اللي مش مطابق خالص للموضوع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بقولك ايه يا محمود من الرجوله ان الواحد ميبقاش زى الحيوان يعنى الحيوانات كل شغلتها فى الحياه أيه
انها تاكل وتشرب و.......
الموضوع بتاعك ده بيحسسنى ان الرجاله كلهم زى الحيوانات وبصراحه انا أرفض ده

ايه المشكله لما كل واحده تلبس اللى هى عاوزاه وانا أقدر اتحكم فى نفسى وشهواتى ومبقاش زى الحيوان ميهمنيش غير أكلى وشربى وشهوتى

وصحيح من الرجوله برضه لما تنزل موضوع ترد على كل الناس مش ترد على اللى يعجبك واللى ميعجبكش متردش عليه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> بقولك ايه يا محمود من الرجوله ان الواحد ميبقاش زى الحيوان يعنى الحيوانات كل شغلتها فى الحياه أيه
> انها تاكل وتشرب و.......
> الموضوع بتاعك ده بيحسسنى ان الرجاله كلهم زى الحيوانات وبصراحه انا أرفض ده
> 
> ...


تماااااااام 

​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*أنا متفقة معاكوا ان الشخص اللى متعود يعاكس البنات فى الشارع مش بتفرق معاة اذا كانت البنت دى لابسة محترم ولا لا هو عايز يعاكس بيعاكس وخلاص*
* لكن الموضوع بيفرق بالنسبة للبنت نفسها يعنى لو اتعاكست وهى لابسة محترم مش بتلوم نفسها لأ بتفهم ان الشخص اللى قدامها هو اللى مش محترم لكن هى مش غلطانة فى حاجة ودة بيريحها نفسيا انها مش هى سبب العثرة*:new8:


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا جماعه بالراحه على بعض
علشان الحوار يكون مفيد ومثمر لازم نحترم اراء بعض ونسمع لبعض ومنسخرش من اى رأى يتقال حتى لو كان ضد رأينا
يمكن الموضوع ده اتكلمنا فيه كتير لكن مفيش مشكله اننا نتناقش فيه مره ومرات 
ليا عوده للا دلاء باقوالى قصدى علشان اقول رأيى هههههه*


----------



## red_pansy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الله ينور عليكي يا حجه
> تقريبا نفس كلامي
> وخصوصا ع المثل اللي مش مطابق خالص للموضوع*​



*وعليك ياشيخ ههههههههههههههه

ايوووووون مثل فظيييييييع :shutup22: متعرفش موقعة من الاعراب اييييييية ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## red_pansy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا جماعه بالراحه على بعض
> علشان الحوار يكون مفيد ومثمر لازم نحترم اراء بعض ونسمع لبعض ومنسخرش من اى رأى يتقال حتى لو كان ضد رأينا
> يمكن الموضوع ده اتكلمنا فيه كتير لكن مفيش مشكله اننا نتناقش فيه مره ومرات
> ليا عوده للا دلاء باقوالى قصدى علشان اقول رأيى هههههه*


*محكمةةةةةة هههههههههههههههههههههههه

يادونتى احنا ولا بنتخانق ولا بننكش فى شعر بعض  احنا زى ما انتى شايفة :bud:هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هانستنى شهادتك فى الجلسة :fun_lol:*

​


----------



## love2be (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*


+ cupid + قال:



			بقولك ايه يا محمود من الرجوله ان الواحد ميبقاش زى الحيوان يعنى الحيوانات كل شغلتها فى الحياه أيه
انها تاكل وتشرب و.......
الموضوع بتاعك ده بيحسسنى ان الرجاله كلهم زى الحيوانات وبصراحه انا أرفض ده

ايه المشكله لما كل واحده تلبس اللى هى عاوزاه وانا أقدر اتحكم فى نفسى وشهواتى ومبقاش زى الحيوان ميهمنيش غير أكلى وشربى وشهوتى

وصحيح من الرجوله برضه لما تنزل موضوع ترد على كل الناس مش ترد على اللى يعجبك واللى ميعجبكش متردش عليه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



أنقر للتوسيع...


عيب يا جدع اللى بتقوله ده 
دا احنا وكلين مع بعض عيش و قمح
انت نسيت ايام الشقاوة 

عموما يا باشا انا اسف ع التأخير ف الرد 

المهم 

الرجالة مش زى الحيونات بس برده الأنسان مش جماد

و خلى البنات تلبس اللى هى عايزاه 
لكن ؟!
خلينا واقعيين و نفكر بالعقل و المنطق 

واحدة رايحة الجامعة يعنى المفروض انها طالبة و رايحة تتعلم 
مش رايحة تعرض و تقدم نمرة 
معنى انها لابسة ضيق او قصير 

فهى كده راحة عشان تفرج نفسها للكلية مش راحة تتعلم 
يعنى راحة عشان تتعاكس 

و الدليل على كده ان اكتر من 90 % من ذوات اللبس الضيق 
مبيحضروش المحاضرات و بتلاقيهم بره ع طول

و لا انت أيه رأيك ؟*​


----------



## love2be (12 نوفمبر 2010)

> وصحيح من الرجوله برضه لما تنزل موضوع ترد على كل الناس مش ترد على اللى يعجبك واللى ميعجبكش متردش عليه




انا متأكد جدا ان من الرجولة انى ارد ع الكل عشان كده رديت

و برده متأكد جدا جدا ان مش من الرجولة تتحذف ردودى على المشاركين ​


----------



## love2be (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*

mikel coco قال:






رغم ان المثل مختلف تماما
لكن العطشان لو محترم مش هيبص ع ميه غيره
لكن قليل الادب هو اللي يبص ع كل حاجه ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


زى م قولت قبل كده 

لكل فعل رد فعل 

البنت عملت (الفعل) و لبست ديق 

منتظرة (رد فعل) ع اللى هى عملته 

وردالفعل 
ف أحسن الظروف بيكون معاكسه

على فكره 

أى حاجة بتتوفر لها الأسباب انها تحصل بتحصل​*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> *وعليك ياشيخ ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايوووووون مثل فظيييييييع :shutup22: متعرفش موقعة من الاعراب اييييييية ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*قوليله يا حجه والنبي​*



love2be قال:


> *
> 
> زى م قولت قبل كده
> 
> ...



*
البت عملت الفعل ولبست ديق زي مابتقول
رد الفعل مش لازم يكون بالمعاكسه
ممكن يكون باي طريقه تانيه
مش ناخد لبسها الديق حجه 
عشان نمشي نعاكس في بنات الناس
المحترم فعلا مش بيعلق افعاله ع فعل الغير​*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> عيب يا جدع اللى بتقوله ده
> دا احنا وكلين مع بعض عيش و قمح
> ...




رأى ان كل واحده حره فى لبسها سوء لابسه شوال او لابسه من غير هدوم
وكل واحد يخليه فى نفسه ويتحكم فى شهواته وميبقاش زى الحيوانات اللى فى الشارع

اكتر حاجه جيبانه ورا فى المجتمعات المتخلفه دى اننا بنبص لعيوب الناس
واللى بيبص لعيوب الناس عمره ما هيتحرك من مكانه
خليك فى المميزات اللى عند الناس عشان تقدر تتحرك لقدام مش لورا
ا


----------



## red_pansy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> عيب يا جدع اللى بتقوله ده
> دا احنا وكلين مع بعض عيش و قمح
> ...



*ياااااااااااااه جميل خالص واللى مركز بقى وشايف دى لابسة اية ومش لابسة ايييييية وكمان عارف هما بيحضروا ولا مبيحضرووووووش والنسبة المئوية بتاعتهم دا بقى رايح يتعلم ولا رايح يتاكد من سلامة وقوة نظرررررة ويراجع الحساب اللى كان بياخدة فى المدرسة :fun_lol:*

​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 نوفمبر 2010)

> زى م قولت قبل كده
> 
> لكل فعل رد فعل
> 
> ...



المعاكسة ليها فى الموقف ده مش هيبقى رجولة

ومش هيبقى لمجرد انها لابسة ضيق انما ممكن تكون مستضعفها

ليييييييييييه ؟؟؟

لانها لو لابسة نفس اللبس الضيق اللى بتتعاكس عشانه بس ماشية مع واحد

محدش هيعاكسها​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> رأى ان كل واحده حره فى لبسها سوء لابسه شوال او لابسه من غير هدوم
> وكل واحد يخليه فى نفسه ويتحكم فى شهواته وميبقاش زى الحيوانات اللى فى الشارع
> 
> اكتر حاجه جيبانه ورا فى المجتمعات المتخلفه دى اننا بنبص لعيوب الناس
> ...




*يسلم بقك يا حبي
طول عمري بقول عليك
معلم وخبره :love45:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يسلم بقك يا حبي
> طول عمري بقول عليك
> معلم وخبره :love45:*​




ربنا يخليك يا حبيبى


----------



## govany shenoda (12 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> المعاكسة ليها فى الموقف ده مش هيبقى رجولة​
> ومش هيبقى لمجرد انها لابسة ضيق انما ممكن تكون مستضعفها​
> ليييييييييييه ؟؟؟​
> لانها لو لابسة نفس اللبس الضيق اللى بتتعاكس عشانه بس ماشية مع واحد​
> ...


لا ياقمر الموضوع ده اتغير
وبقي قليل الادب الي بيعاكس مش بيهمه معها راجل ولا لا
انا كنت بشوف بنات ماشيه مع رجاله وحد بيعاكسها
تقولي ايه وقاحه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 نوفمبر 2010)

> لا ياقمر الموضوع ده اتغير
> وبقي قليل الادب الي بيعاكس مش بيهمه معها راجل ولا لا
> انا كنت بشوف بنات ماشيه مع رجاله وحد بيعاكسها
> تقولي ايه وقاحه


 
لالا يا جيوفانى

يمكن الراجل اللى معاها مش مالى عينهم بس

غير كده هيخافوا منه​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (12 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> لا ياقمر الموضوع ده اتغير
> وبقي قليل الادب الي بيعاكس مش بيهمه معها راجل ولا لا
> انا كنت بشوف بنات ماشيه مع رجاله وحد بيعاكسها
> تقولي ايه وقاحه


 
*فعلا عندك حق أنا أعرف بنوتة كانت ماشية مع خطيبها فى الشارع وفى واحد مش محترم رمى كلمتين تعليق على جسمها وخطيبها اتنرفذ واتخانق مع الشخص دة وفرجوا الناس عليهم وللأسف بعد لما روحوا اتخانقوا مع بعض خناقة جامدة بسبب الموقف دة.*


----------



## love2be (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*


+ cupid + قال:



			رأى ان كل واحده حره فى لبسها سوء لابسه شوال او لابسه من غير هدوم
وكل واحد يخليه فى نفسه ويتحكم فى شهواته وميبقاش زى الحيوانات اللى فى الشارع

اكتر حاجه جيبانه ورا فى المجتمعات المتخلفه دى اننا بنبص لعيوب الناس
واللى بيبص لعيوب الناس عمره ما هيتحرك من مكانه
خليك فى المميزات اللى عند الناس عشان تقدر تتحرك لقدام مش لورا
ا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الطرفين لازم يتحكموا ف شهواتهم 

 الولد و البنت*​


----------



## love2be (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*

mikel coco قال:





قوليله يا حجه والنبي​




البت عملت الفعل ولبست ديق زي مابتقول
رد الفعل مش لازم يكون بالمعاكسه
ممكن يكون باي طريقه تانيه
مش ناخد لبسها الديق حجه 
عشان نمشي نعاكس في بنات الناس
المحترم فعلا مش بيعلق افعاله ع فعل الغير​

أنقر للتوسيع...



الواحد مبيبقاش نازل من بيته و ناوى انه ينزل يعاكس بنات مخصوص 

وميعرف هيشوف مين ف الشارع​*


----------



## love2be (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*

red_pansy قال:



ياااااااااااااه جميل خالص واللى مركز بقى وشايف دى لابسة اية ومش لابسة ايييييية وكمان عارف هما بيحضروا ولا مبيحضرووووووش والنسبة المئوية بتاعتهم دا بقى رايح يتعلم ولا رايح يتاكد من سلامة وقوة نظرررررة ويراجع الحساب اللى كان بياخدة فى المدرسة :fun_lol:
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



يعنى بصى انا عايز اقولك حاجة 
الواحد بيبقى نازل من بيتة ناوى انه يروح يتعلم و يحضرلة كام محاضرة تنفعة

بعض المؤثرات الخارجية بتأثر عليه و مش عليه المكان كله 

مثلا 
فجأة الشمس تطلع و الجو يبقى حر 

وطبعا انتى عارفة البنات مبيتوصوش ف الحر 

فالشاب المسكين بيضطر يحضر المحاضرة ف الحوش 
و يقضيها يوم رياضى​​*


----------



## love2be (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*


tasoni queena قال:





المعاكسة ليها فى الموقف ده مش هيبقى رجولة

ومش هيبقى لمجرد انها لابسة ضيق انما ممكن تكون مستضعفها

ليييييييييييه ؟؟؟

لانها لو لابسة نفس اللبس الضيق اللى بتتعاكس عشانه بس ماشية مع واحد

محدش هيعاكسها​

أنقر للتوسيع...



اولا 
وحشتنى شقوتك و ردودك و عندك فينك من زمان دا انا كنت متوقع انك اول واحدة تشاركى 
ف الموضوع ده بما انك سفيرة البنات على كوكب الأرض 


اما عن ردك 

فهو فعلا محدش هيعكسها لوحدها 

المعاكسة هتبقى دوبل 

ليها و اللى معاها 
ربنا يكون ف عونة م اللى هيتعمل فيه 

خصوصا لو فحته شعبية 

الكل هيجامل فيهم *​


----------



## love2be (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*


govany shenoda قال:



لا ياقمر الموضوع ده اتغير
وبقي قليل الادب الي بيعاكس مش بيهمه معها راجل ولا لا
انا كنت بشوف بنات ماشيه مع رجاله وحد بيعاكسها
تقولي ايه وقاحه

أنقر للتوسيع...



اساسا هى لو معاها راجل و معترفه انه راجل مكانتش لبست كده 

و هو اساسا لو كان راجل مكنش يخليها تنزل معاه وهى كده 

ليه بقى 

عشان قبل منلوم الناس نشوف نفسنا 
*​


----------



## love2be (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*الواحدة اللى لابسة ديق و حد عاكسها يبقى هو اللى قليل الأدب  و مبيعرفش يتحكم ف شهواته 

اما هى محترمة و ميت فل و 14 و بيضرب بيها المثل بس ساعتها مش هيضرب بيها المثل فى الأدب 

دى هيضرب بيها المثل ف قلة الأدب​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> عيب يا جدع اللى بتقوله ده
> دا احنا وكلين مع بعض عيش و قمح
> ...



وهو انت بتشوف المشاركات الى عجباك وترد عليها
مشاركاتى سراب :thnk0001:
وبعدين ليه الولد مايمشيش فى حاله والبنت فى حالها لازم يمشى يفصصها ويشوف الضيق والقصير والى رايحه للعلم والى رايحه تعد بره ايه المتابعه دى كلها
الى عاوز يروح يحضر محاضرات مش هيعد يدور على حجج ويبص على البنات
تقدر تقولى ليه الى بتبقا لابسه لبس محترم بتتعاكس بردوا ؟
​


----------



## love2be (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*


+sweety kokey+ قال:



وهو لازم يعنى الى يمشى ده يبص على الى ماشى حواليه ويدقق اوى ويعاكس
ما بره اهم بيلبسوا الى هما عاوزينه ولا حد بيكلمهم تفتكر ليه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا 
اسف جدا ع تأخيرى ف الرد عليكى يا قمر دا انتى الخير و البركة .
اعتبريها معاكسة 


ثانيا _ ندخل ف الجد
لا مش لازم يبص ع اللى ماشيين حواليه يمشى باصص ف الأرض و تيجى عربيه تخبطوا و يموت فيها
كده البنات تنبصت

اما بقى لو هنتكلم عن بره 

عايزك تحدديلى بره فين بالظبط 

عشان اقدر اديكى الأجابة الكاملة ​*​


----------



## love2be (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*


+sweety kokey+ قال:





وهو انت بتشوف المشاركات الى عجباك وترد عليها
مشاركاتى سراب :thnk0001:
وبعدين ليه الولد مايمشيش فى حاله والبنت فى حالها لازم يمشى يفصصها ويشوف الضيق والقصير والى رايحه للعلم والى رايحه تعد بره ايه المتابعه دى كلها
الى عاوز يروح يحضر محاضرات مش هيعد يدور على حجج ويبص على البنات
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو مش محتاج يفصصها لأنها بتبقى متفصصه جاهزة




تقدر تقولى ليه الى بتبقا لابسه لبس محترم بتتعاكس بردوا ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا _ اولا احب اصححلك بعض المفاهيم 

مفيش حاجة اسمها لبس محترم 

لأن الأحترام مش مجرد لبس 

اللبس دا جزء من الأحترام بس لازم تكون معاه حاجات كتير 

زى الأدب و التصرفات و السلوك بصفة عامة و ف الشارع بصفة خاصة 
يعنى مينفعش واحدة لابسة محترم و تقف تهزر و تضحك ف الشارع مع صحابها 
سواء كانوا و لاد او بنات 

ثانيا اجاوبك على سؤالك 

لو هى محترمة و حد عاكسها يبقى اللى عاكسها دا واطى وفعلا قليل الأدب 
انا عن نفسى اما بشوف حاجة زى كده قدامى مبسيبوش يعاكسه و ممكن توصل لأنى اتخانق معاه *​


----------



## zama (13 نوفمبر 2010)

رأيئ عند طرح ظاهرة فلابد من حلها ،

الحل يأتى من معرفة الأسباب و معالجتها إن أمكن ، أو نكتفى بتوضيح الأسباب و المتضرر يقوم بالعلاج ..

==

ربنا يوفق الجميع ..  ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> الطرفين لازم يتحكموا ف شهواتهم
> 
> الولد و البنت*​




*الطرفين ازاي طيب
هي البنت لما تلبس ديق ولا واسع
قصير ولا طويل يبقي اسمه شهوه
دي حريه وهي حره تلبس ايه
اللي يتحكم في شهوته الولد*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> 
> الواحد مبيبقاش نازل من بيته و ناوى انه ينزل يعاكس بنات مخصوص
> ...




*رغم اني مش فاهم تقصد ايه بالظبط
لكن هقلك
لو حد نازل من بيته وناوي انه يعاكس
ده يبقي انسان ساذج وتافهه ومش محترم
وعنده نقص في كل حاجه
ولو شاف اي بنت حتي لو لابسه شوال هيعاكسها
سعات بشوف ولاد بيعاكسوا بنات بنقاب
رغم انهم مش شايفين اي حاجه منها
لكن ده طبع فيهم وقله ادب واحترام*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *الواحدة اللى لابسة ديق و حد عاكسها يبقى هو اللى قليل الأدب  و مبيعرفش يتحكم ف شهواته
> 
> اما هى محترمة و ميت فل و 14 و بيضرب بيها المثل بس ساعتها مش هيضرب بيها المثل فى الأدب
> 
> دى هيضرب بيها المثل ف قلة الأدب​*



*
ياعم محمود قلناها مره
كل بنت حره في نفسها
تلبس ديق تلبس واسع
تلبس قصير تلبس طويل
هي حره تعمل اللي تعمله
مش هتتحكم في لبس غيرك
اللي مش قادر يتحكم في شهواته
مش يخرج من بيته احسن 

ع فكره ممكن اللي بتقول عليها قليله الادب دي
تكون محترمه حتي لو لبسها ديق شويه
انت متعرفش نيه كل واحد ايه عشان تحكم ع اخلاقه
المهم كل واحد يتحكم في شهواته ويحترم نفسه
والاهم من ده كله يحترم حريه غيره*​


----------



## govany shenoda (13 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *اساسا هى لو معاها راجل و معترفه انه راجل مكانتش لبست كده *​
> *و هو اساسا لو كان راجل مكنش يخليها تنزل معاه وهى كده *​
> *ليه بقى *​
> *عشان قبل منلوم الناس نشوف نفسنا *​


 مينفعش الي انت بتقوله ده
انت حكمت عليه انه مش راجل
وحكمت عليها انها لبسه وحشه من وجهه نظرك
ليه مقولتيش ان الي بيعاكس مش محترم وفيه حاجه غلط
صدقني الي بيعاكس مش بيهمه لبسه ايه ولا مع مين هو بيفكر في شهواته الحيوانيه وبس
انا هنا عندي مهما كانت لبسه البنت محدش يقدر يبصلها بس
ده من اقل حقوقها


----------



## red_pansy (13 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> 
> يعنى بصى انا عايز اقولك حاجة
> ...



*حوووووووووووش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ويوم ريااااااضى هاااااااايل

طب ما السنة كلها بتكون صيف وحر وشممممممس يبقى فعلا رايح يتعلم 

وكماااااااان ياسلااااااااااام كماان الامتحااااااااناااااااااات فى الصيييييف يبقى ميدخلهاااش خااااالص 

وبعدين اللى بيكون حراااان مش بيكون طايق نفسسة مش لية نفس يعاكس ويبصبصصصص

يابنى ملكش دعوة بالبنااااااااات ولبسسسسسسهم 

بص لنفسسسك وبس ومش هاتحس اصلا ان فى بنات فى الشااارع وريح دمااغك على الاخرررررر 

واحب اقولك ان فى حالات موعاكسة بتحصل لسيدات كبيرة فى السن ولا بيلبسوا موضة ولا نيلة   ... اللى متربى متربىىى  
*
​


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*


mikel coco قال:






الطرفين ازاي طيب
هي البنت لما تلبس ديق ولا واسع
قصير ولا طويل يبقي اسمه شهوه
دي حريه وهي حره تلبس ايه
اللي يتحكم في شهوته الولد​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ايوة يبقى اسمه شهوة 
(شهوة اظهار و عرض مفاتن الجسد ) 
عشان الناس تبص على جسمها و على شكلها 

كلامك ده يتفهم منه ان الشهوة دى عند الرجالة بس 
اما البنات معندهمش شهوة على اعتبار انهم مش من بنى ادم

اما لو بتتكلم عن الحرية 

يبقى هى تلبس اللى هى عايزاه و انا اعمل  اللى انا عايزه 

مهى بقت سوق 




			ياعم محمود قلناها مره
كل بنت حره في نفسها
تلبس ديق تلبس واسع
تلبس قصير تلبس طويل
هي حره تعمل اللي تعمله
مش هتتحكم في لبس غيرك
اللي مش قادر يتحكم في شهواته
مش يخرج من بيته احسن 

ع فكره ممكن اللي بتقول عليها قليله الادب دي
تكون محترمه حتي لو لبسها ديق شويه
انت متعرفش نيه كل واحد ايه عشان تحكم ع اخلاقه
المهم كل واحد يتحكم في شهواته ويحترم نفسه
والاهم من ده كله يحترم حريه غيره
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الأحترام مش مجرد اسم بيتسمى بيه شخص 

الاحترام فعل و سلوك و تصرفات بيعملها الشخص و الناس اللى بتحكم عليه هو محترم و لا لأ 

و بعدين الشخص المحترم بيبقى محترم فكل حاجة 

المبادئ مبتتجزئش*​


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*

govany shenoda قال:



مينفعش الي انت بتقوله ده
انت حكمت عليه انه مش راجل
وحكمت عليها انها لبسه وحشه من وجهه نظرك
ليه مقولتيش ان الي بيعاكس مش محترم وفيه حاجه غلط
صدقني الي بيعاكس مش بيهمه لبسه ايه ولا مع مين هو بيفكر في شهواته الحيوانيه وبس
انا هنا عندي مهما كانت لبسه البنت محدش يقدر يبصلها بس
ده من اقل حقوقها 

أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا 
حكمى ده حكم راجل شرقى و كلامى ده من واقع الشارع المصرى

لأنه لو راجل مكنش يخليها تلبس كده من الأساس الرجولة مش مجرد اسم الرجولة بتفرض على صاحبها حاجات

اما لو لابسة محترم و حد نطق بكلمة و هى معاه لو قتل اللى بيعاكس ساعتها هيبقى ملوش دية
وساعتها هتلاقى الناس بتضرب معاه عشان هو معاه حق 

اما لو غير كده 
الكلمة اللى هيقولوهالو الناس 

استر اللى معاك الأول و بعدين ابقى اتكلم 


ثانيا - اموت و اعرف انتى فين ف اى دولة ف العالم 

عشان اقدر اجاوبك بالظبط ؟​*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> اولا
> اسف جدا ع تأخيرى ف الرد عليكى يا قمر دا انتى الخير و البركة .
> ...



مايمشى باصص عادى يعنى هى البنت لما بتمشى بتبص فى الارض بتبص ادامها وتشوف طريقها فين وبتركز فيه 
بره اقصد بيها الدول المتحضره الى عندهم حريه وبيحترموا الانسان وحريته الشخصيه مبيتدخلوش فى حياة حد لابس كده ليه والخ
​


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*


red_pansy قال:



حوووووووووووش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ويوم ريااااااضى هاااااااايل

طب ما السنة كلها بتكون صيف وحر وشممممممس يبقى فعلا رايح يتعلم 

وكماااااااان ياسلااااااااااام كماان الامتحااااااااناااااااااات فى الصيييييف يبقى ميدخلهاااش خااااالص 

وبعدين اللى بيكون حراااان مش بيكون طايق نفسسة مش لية نفس يعاكس ويبصبصصصص

يابنى ملكش دعوة بالبنااااااااات ولبسسسسسسهم 

بص لنفسسسك وبس ومش هاتحس اصلا ان فى بنات فى الشااارع وريح دمااغك على الاخرررررر 

واحب اقولك ان فى حالات موعاكسة بتحصل لسيدات كبيرة فى السن ولا بيلبسوا موضة ولا نيلة   ... اللى متربى متربىىى  

​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا عسل 
ياقمر
ياست الحسن و الجمال 
يا سندريلا المنتدى 
يا احلى من قطرات الندى 

هو احنا نحط النار جنب البنزين و نقوله متولعش 

ساعتها يبقى حاجة من اللى الأتنين 

يا أما هى مش نار 
يا أما هو مش بنزين *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> هو مش محتاج يفصصها لأنها بتبقى متفصصه جاهزة
> 
> ...



تصححلى مفاهيم !!!!!!!!!!
نو فى حاجه اسمها لبس محترم لان الى بتعدى فى الشارع ولا الكليه
الى بيعاكس ده مش هيفضل مراقبها فى لبسها وتصرفاتها
كمان مينفعش البنت تهزر فى الشارع مع صحابها وتضحك !!!!!!
كل حاجه من دى لو اتعملت بحدود هتبقا كويسه مش شيفاها مشكله انا
​


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			بلاش معاكسه لانى هلم المنتدى عليك كده هههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ان مبعملش حاجة غلط لمى عليا المنتدى و لو حد كلمنى هقوله 
( سحرنى جمالها و سحرها و بسألها على بيت أهلها عشان اطلب القرب منها ) 

ساعتها محدش هيلومنى و هييجوا معايا كلهم

ههههههههه ههههههههه هههههههههههه ههههههههههه




+sweety kokey+ قال:





مايمشى باصص عادى يعنى هى البنت لما بتمشى بتبص فى الارض بتبص ادامها وتشوف طريقها فين وبتركز فيه 
بره اقصد بيها الدول المتحضره الى عندهم حريه وبيحترموا الانسان وحريته الشخصيه مبيتدخلوش فى حياة حد لابس كده ليه والخ
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



الدول المتحضرة دى مش محتاجين يبصوا 

الناس دى بتخلف و بعدين تتجوز دا لو اتجوزوا 

لأنهم معترفين بأن 

الزواج هو نهاية لأى قصة حب *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> ان مبعملش حاجة غلط لمى عليا المنتدى و لو حد كلمنى هقوله
> ( سحرنى جمالها و سحرها و بسألها على بيت أهلها عشان اطلب القرب منها )
> ...



ثانيا ايه نظرتك العجيبه دى فى الدول المتحضره
مين الى قالك الكلام ده كل ثقافتك عن الدول المتحضره من افلامهم الاجنبى بس
​


----------



## ponponayah (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*اعتقد حضرتك كدا دخلت فى حوار غير اللى انت بتتكلم فية
واصلا انت مقطنع بحاجة مش بتطرح موضوع للمناقشة
صح ولا غلط​*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم 
معلش ياجماعة انا عندى كذا تعليق على الموضوع ده لانه بصراحة هيجبلى شلل اطفال على كبر
1- ماعلاقة اخلاق او تصرفات الشخص الى قدامى بردود افعالى ؟ يعنى لو انا ف مكان وكل الناس بتشتم يبقى انا لازم اشتم مش لازم ردود الافعال تكون بناءا على مبادئ واخلاقى انا مش على تصرفات الاخرين لكن تقولولى ان البنت عشان لابسه ضيق او قصير يبقى تستحق المعاكسه يبقى هنا مفيش مبدأ عند الشخص الى بيعاكس اصلا لان ردود افعاله واخلاقه مبنيه على اخلاق الاخرين 
2- ليه دايما المجتمعات بتاعتنا تعتبر نفسها وصى على تصرفات البنت وهى الى بتقيمها ياجماعه تصرفات البنت واخلاقها لازم تكون نابعه من اقتناعاتها هى وضميرها الشخصى مش الخطه الى حطهالها غيرها 
3- انا كنت عايشه ف مصر وعارفه كويس ان اللبس مش دايما بيكون السبب ممكن واحده تبقى لابسه خيمه او ملايه وتتعاكس بردو يبقى الموضوع زى مابيقولو بالانجليزى state of mind 
ديه حاجه ف مخ الشخص الى بيعكس مرض يعنى
4- ماهو تعريف اللبس المحترم؟ هل يوجد يونيفورم محدد ممكن نطبقه على كل الناس ؟ احنا ف مدرسه؟ عندك مجتمعنا المصرى فى طبقات ثقافيه واجتماعيه مختلفه ممكن واحد يعتبر ان الى تلبس نص كم ديه قليله الادب والى تلبس بنطلون منحرفه خد بالك ان متكلمتش عن فرق الديانات وديه بيعمل فرق فى تعريف اللبس المحترم , يبقى الادق ان كل واحد يبقى حكم على نفسه لان المحترم بالنسبالك مش محترم بالنسبالى 
5- طيب كان فى موضه هتجبلى شلل رباعى بين الولاد ف مصر واعتقد لسه موجوده وهى تسقيط البنطلون ( نصيحة الحركة ديه بره مصر معناها وحش جدا ) طيب هو مش فى بنات ماشيه ف الشارع ولا البنات عاميه مثلا ولا مبتحسش ؟.

على فكرة انا بحب اللبس المحتشم وكل لبسى محتشم لان ده اختيارى وتبعيتى للرب يسوع المسيح عشان لا اعثر احد لكن فى نفس الوقت مقدرش افرض ارائى على غيرى
الرب يبارككم


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*


+sweety kokey+ قال:





تصححلى مفاهيم !!!!!!!!!!
نو فى حاجه اسمها لبس محترم لان الى بتعدى فى الشارع ولا الكليه
الى بيعاكس ده مش هيفضل مراقبها فى لبسها وتصرفاتها
كمان مينفعش البنت تهزر فى الشارع مع صحابها وتضحك !!!!!!
كل حاجه من دى لو اتعملت بحدود هتبقا كويسه مش شيفاها مشكله انا
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


احنا ف مجتمع شرقى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى

و الأحترام مش مجرد لبس 

يعنى 

المحترمة : احترامها بيفرض عليها انها تلبس لبس معين ميظهرش مفاتنها 

الغير محترمة : مبتفرقش معاها لابسة مش لابسة ضيق واسع قصير طويل شفاف مستور جسمها متفصص و لا لأ 
 كلام الناس نظرة المجتمع المحيط  يعنى بايعة القضية 

فدى بتبقى فريسة و اللى بيشوفها قدامة مش هيقعد يفكر و يلتمس ليها العزر !! 
هى بلبسها اثارت شهوته اى نعم هو مش حيوان بس برده هو انسان لحم و دم و مشاعر 
و احاسيس *​


----------



## ponponayah (14 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> احنا ف مجتمع شرقى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى
> 
> ...





*انت متأكد ان البنى ادم اللى انت بتتكلم علية دا
انسان مش حيوان
بالطريقة دى دا فى حيوانات بتحس وبتفهم عنة
على كدا انت معندكش بنت او مش بتشوف بنت محترمة خالص
حتى لو مش باين وشها اساسا
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> احنا ف مجتمع شرقى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى
> 
> ...



تقصد تقول احنا فى مجتمع* متخللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف*
اللبس الى انت بتتكلم عنه ممكن انت شايف لبس معين يكون مش محترم بس عند غيرك اللبس ده  محترم دى كلها وجهات نظر وحسب حرية وتفكير الشخص نفسه
ليه تفرض رائيك على الناس ما كل واحد حر يعمل الى يعمله ويلبس الى هو عاوزه
محدش وصى على حد
​


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*


+sweety kokey+ قال:





ثانيا ايه نظرتك العجيبه دى فى الدول المتحضره
مين الى قالك الكلام ده كل ثقافتك عن الدول المتحضره من افلامهم الاجنبى بس
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا عارف ومتأكد ان الناس دى عندها حاجات كويسة كتير 
لكن بالنسبة للجزئية دى فهو ده اللى بيحصل

و المفروض ان الأفلام دى بتعكس ثقافة المجتمع اللى بتتكلم عنه 
صح و لا أنتى ايه رأيك ؟؟؟

الموضوع مش افلام بس 
ليا اصدقائى ف دول اوروبية بيحكولى​*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى لوف سلام الرب يسوع معاك معلش اسفه بتدخل ف الحديث بس ممكن حضرتك تقرا المشاركه بتاعتى وتقولى رأيك عايزه اعرف رأيك 
الرب معك


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*

ponponayah قال:



اعتقد حضرتك كدا دخلت فى حوار غير اللى انت بتتكلم فية
واصلا انت مقطنع بحاجة مش بتطرح موضوع للمناقشة
صح ولا غلط​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا بنبوناية 

انا برد عليها مش اكتر 
الموضوع بالنسبالى مش مجرد اقتناع بوجهة نظر 
انا عايز اتناقش فيها و اعرف الأسباب و الدوافع 

زى م قال zama​*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> انا عارف ومتأكد ان الناس دى عندها حاجات كويسة كتير
> لكن بالنسبة للجزئية دى فهو ده اللى بيحصل
> ...



لا معلش مش عشان نسبة معينه بتعمل حاجه تتعمم على الدول المتحضره كلها
وتكون هى دى الفكرة الى تتاخد عنهم

الافلام حاجه والمجتمع والواقع حاجه تانى
يعنى هنا لما بيعرضوا افلام فيها حاجات تخالف العادات الى فى المجتمع يبقا الافلام دى بتعكس ثقافتنا !!!!!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## ponponayah (14 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> يا بنبوناية
> 
> ...




*لا كلامك فى المشاركات بيدل انك مقطنع 
مش مجرد حوار ومش كل اللى ف الدول الاوروبية 
كدا خااااااااااالص*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اخواتى سويتى كوكى وبوبونايه ارجوكو اقروا المشاركه بتاعتى وقولولى رايكو ايه عشان انا عايزه حد يرد على اسئلتى لان الموضوع ده هيجننى واضح اننا متفقين على كذا حاجه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> يا بنبوناية
> 
> ...



انا مش شايفه فى كلامك 
انك بتعرض موضوع للمناقشه بصراحه
انت مقتنع جدا بكلامك لا بتشوف اسباب ولا دوافع ولا بترد على الى بيناقشوك كلهم​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> اخواتى سويتى كوكى وبوبونايه ارجوكو اقروا المشاركه بتاعتى وقولولى رايكو ايه عشان انا عايزه حد يرد على اسئلتى لان الموضوع ده هيجننى واضح اننا متفقين على كذا حاجه



انا قريتها شور يانانسى
وبجد متفقه مع كلامك
ولو قريتى مشاركاتى  هيبان اننا نفس الكلام مع اختلاف التعبير مش اكتر​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسيه ليكى ياقمر انا بس نفسى الاخ لوف يرد على الاسئلة ديه 
اصل مش ممكن ياجماعه العقليه بتاعت مجتمعنا لازم تتغير هما معتبرين البنت ديه كيس ولا كوبايه ولا كنبه هيحددولها تلبس ايه ؟
طيب لازم نحدد للولاد بردو بس المشكله انهم بيعتبرو البنت حيطه ماشيه ف الشارع لا بتشوف ولا بتحس


----------



## ponponayah (14 نوفمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> اخواتى سويتى كوكى وبوبونايه ارجوكو اقروا المشاركه بتاعتى وقولولى رايكو ايه عشان انا عايزه حد يرد على اسئلتى لان الموضوع ده هيجننى واضح اننا متفقين على كذا حاجه





*ياحبيبتى انتى معاكى حق فى كل كلامك
وانا قريت المشاركة بتعتك وكلامك صح جداا*​


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*


nancy2 قال:



سلام الرب يسوع معاكم 
معلش ياجماعة انا عندى كذا تعليق على الموضوع ده لانه بصراحة هيجبلى شلل اطفال على كبر
1- ماعلاقة اخلاق او تصرفات الشخص الى قدامى بردود افعالى ؟ يعنى لو انا ف مكان وكل الناس بتشتم يبقى انا لازم اشتم مش لازم ردود الافعال تكون بناءا على مبادئ واخلاقى انا مش على تصرفات الاخرين لكن تقولولى ان البنت عشان لابسه ضيق او قصير يبقى تستحق المعاكسه يبقى هنا مفيش مبدأ عند الشخص الى بيعاكس اصلا لان ردود افعاله واخلاقه مبنيه على اخلاق الاخرين 
2- ليه دايما المجتمعات بتاعتنا تعتبر نفسها وصى على تصرفات البنت وهى الى بتقيمها ياجماعه تصرفات البنت واخلاقها لازم تكون نابعه من اقتناعاتها هى وضميرها الشخصى مش الخطه الى حطهالها غيرها 
3- انا كنت عايشه ف مصر وعارفه كويس ان اللبس مش دايما بيكون السبب ممكن واحده تبقى لابسه خيمه او ملايه وتتعاكس بردو يبقى الموضوع زى مابيقولو بالانجليزى state of mind 
ديه حاجه ف مخ الشخص الى بيعكس مرض يعنى
4- ماهو تعريف اللبس المحترم؟ هل يوجد يونيفورم محدد ممكن نطبقه على كل الناس ؟ احنا ف مدرسه؟ عندك مجتمعنا المصرى فى طبقات ثقافيه واجتماعيه مختلفه ممكن واحد يعتبر ان الى تلبس نص كم ديه قليله الادب والى تلبس بنطلون منحرفه خد بالك ان متكلمتش عن فرق الديانات وديه بيعمل فرق فى تعريف اللبس المحترم , يبقى الادق ان كل واحد يبقى حكم على نفسه لان المحترم بالنسبالك مش محترم بالنسبالى 
5- طيب كان فى موضه هتجبلى شلل رباعى بين الولاد ف مصر واعتقد لسه موجوده وهى تسقيط البنطلون ( نصيحة الحركة ديه بره مصر معناها وحش جدا ) طيب هو مش فى بنات ماشيه ف الشارع ولا البنات عاميه مثلا ولا مبتحسش ؟.

على فكرة انا بحب اللبس المحتشم وكل لبسى محتشم لان ده اختيارى وتبعيتى للرب يسوع المسيح عشان لا اعثر احد لكن فى نفس الوقت مقدرش افرض ارائى على غيرى
الرب يبارككم

أنقر للتوسيع...


اللى بيعاكس البنت دى مش بياعكسها حبا فيها و لا حتى اعجاب 

ممكن تقولى انه نقض و كل واحد بأسلوبه 

و الأحترام مش لبس بس مفيش حاجة اسمها يونيفورم الأحترام 
فى حاجة اسمها انسان محترم و أحترامه ده بيفرض عليه يقوم بسلوك معين ينعكس على شكله و مظهره و اخلاقة 


فعلا الموضة بتاعة تسقيط البنطلون دى  شئ مستفز جدا 
و لعلمك 
بيعملوها و لاد و بنات

و احب اضيف لحضرتك 

ان قبل ميعملوها بره عملوها قوم لوط 

اما عن الديانات 

فكل الديانات السماوية تدعوا للأدب و الأحترام​*​


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*


nancy2 قال:



ميرسيه ليكى ياقمر انا بس نفسى الاخ لوف يرد على الاسئلة ديه 
اصل مش ممكن ياجماعه العقليه بتاعت مجتمعنا لازم تتغير هما معتبرين البنت ديه كيس ولا كوبايه ولا كنبه هيحددولها تلبس ايه ؟
طيب لازم نحدد للولاد بردو بس المشكله انهم بيعتبرو البنت حيطه ماشيه ف الشارع لا بتشوف ولا بتحس

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو المجتمع مش بيحددلك الموديلات اللى تلبسيها 

المجتمع بيقولك البسى محترم و سايبلك حرية الأختيار 

و بعدين طالما البنت بتشوف و بتحس 

يبقى اكيد شايفة و حسة بالشباب اللى عندهم 30 سنة و اكتر و لسه متجوزوش و لا حتى خطبوا

فى مثل مشهور دايما بنقوله 

( اذا امرت ان تطاع فأمر بما يستطاع ) 

عشان كده 


احب اسألك انا سؤال ؟ 

انتى شايفة ان البنت بتظهر جمالها بلبسها الضيق و لا بشخصيتها ؟ 
البنت بتحط مكياج اوفر شوية بتحطه ليه ؟ هل هى مقتنعة انها مش جميلة و المكياج ده اللى هيخليها حلوة ؟ 
هل تعتقدى ان الراجل اما يشوف واحده لابسة كد والشارع كلة بيبص عليها هيجرى على اهلها عشان يتقدملها ؟ *​


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*


+sweety kokey+ قال:





انا مش شايفه فى كلامك 
انك بتعرض موضوع للمناقشه بصراحه
انت مقتنع جدا بكلامك لا بتشوف اسباب ولا دوافع ولا بترد على الى بيناقشوك كلهم​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا 
انا برد على كل اللى شاركو ف الموضوع 

ثانيا 
انا فعلا متوصلتش لأى سبب 

لأن كل اللى شاركو بيدافعوا عن البنات فقط 

و اللى قدرت استنتجة من كلامكم حتى الأن 

ان الراجل هو اللى اللى غلطان فى كل الحالات 

لكن 

احب اعرف من وجهة نظرك ايه هى الأسباب اللى بتخلى البنات تلبس ضيق او قصير 
و ايه هى الدوافع اللى بتخليها تتعاكس .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*


ponponayah قال:







انت متأكد ان البنى ادم اللى انت بتتكلم علية دا
انسان مش حيوان
بالطريقة دى دا فى حيوانات بتحس وبتفهم عنة
على كدا انت معندكش بنت او مش بتشوف بنت محترمة خالص
حتى لو مش باين وشها اساسا
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا مش للدرجة دى 

المحترمين كتير 

بس احب اعرفك حاجة 

انا عن نفسى 
احب انى اشوف البنت على طبيعيتها من غير مكياج ومن غير ضيق 

تعرفى ليه 
عشان انا بحب ف البنت روحها و شخصيتها و احترامها مش ببص لجسمها الأول و بعدين اقرر 
 لأنى مش هحب تمثال ​*​


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*

+sweety kokey+ قال:





تقصد تقول احنا فى مجتمع متخللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف
اللبس الى انت بتتكلم عنه ممكن انت شايف لبس معين يكون مش محترم بس عند غيرك اللبس ده  محترم دى كلها وجهات نظر وحسب حرية وتفكير الشخص نفسه
ليه تفرض رائيك على الناس ما كل واحد حر يعمل الى يعمله ويلبس الى هو عاوزه
محدش وصى على حد
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ممكن حضرتك تدينى تعريف للبس المحترم من وجهة نظرك ؟​*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اخويا لوف اولا انا اسفه لو كان اسلوبى كان ساخر شويه انا مقصدتكش انت انا كنت بتكلم ف العموم 
الحاجه التانيه واضح انك مش قادر توصل للى انا اقصده 
ايه الى يديك الحق اساسا انك تحددلى البس ايه وملبسش ايه ؟
وبعدين البنت لبست ضيق لبست قصير لبست مجرر لبست خيمه هى انسانه ياجناعه بنى امه ليها حريه الاختيار تحط ميكب متحطش ده اختيارها بردو 
ليه المجتمع عايز يفسر كا تصرف بتعمله البنت يعنى هى لبست قصير لازم كل واحد يشوفها يقول اه هى لابسه كده عشان قصدها تظهر مفاتنها هى حاطه مكياج عشان عايزة تبقى حلوة 
السؤال انا مالى؟ احكم على نيتها وقصدها ليه ؟ واحددلها نواياها واختياراتها ليه ؟
عل فكة متفتكرش من كلامى انى بتهم الولاد بس او انى بتحامل عليهم وبدافع عن البنات لا نهائيا انا بدافع عن الحرية الشخصية ف العموم سواء لولد او لبنت 
المشكله الرئيسيه مش ف اللبس المشكلة ف المجتمع الى اعتبر المرأة object زيها زى الكرسى يحكم على اخلاقها وضميرها ويطالبها بحاجات هو مبيعملهاش لكن لو اعتبرو المرأة انسانه هى الى تحكم حياتها وتمشيها مش هيبقى فى كده 
لو كل واحد يخليه ف حاله
وبعدين لما تقولى ان لما كل راجل يشوف واحده لابسه قصير ولا ضيق هتجيله الحاله انا مش عارفه انت كده بتهين الراجل والبنت 
الانسان يختلف عن الحيوان فى قدرته على ضبط نفسه والا كانت بقت غابه والانسان الى ميعرفش يضبط نفسه يبقى محتاج علاج لانه الحياه فيها مغريات كتير لو الانسان مضبطش نفسه يبقى حياته هتبقى سايبه من كل ناحية 

بالنسبه لتعريفى للبس المحترم حابه اقولك على حاجه لما كنت ف مصر كان عندنا مدرس عربى بيقولنا ان لبس نص الكم قلة ادب 
اتفضل ادى عينه , ده الى انا اقصده انك متقدرش تعمم تعريف واحد للبس المحترم واحد جاى من الريف هيعتبر ان الى تلبس بنطلون ديه منحله وهكذا يبقى الموضوع اختيار شخصى مش اختيار مجتمع


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			1- ماعلاقة اخلاق او تصرفات الشخص الى قدامى بردود افعالى ؟ يعنى لو انا ف مكان وكل الناس بتشتم يبقى انا لازم اشتم مش لازم ردود الافعال تكون بناءا على مبادئ واخلاقى انا مش على تصرفات الاخرين لكن تقولولى ان البنت عشان لابسه ضيق او قصير يبقى تستحق المعاكسه يبقى هنا مفيش مبدأ عند الشخص الى بيعاكس اصلا لان ردود افعاله واخلاقه مبنيه على اخلاق الاخرين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لأن الأنسان بيعيش فى مجتمع ليه عادات و تقاليد و  عرف سائد و متعارف بين الناس . اولا اانا مقولتش تستحق المعاكسه لكن لو حضرتك حبيتى ترجعى للمبادئ يبق الشخص اللى بيعاكس ده واحد عنده مبادئ متربى عليها و متمسك بيها 
ف اما يشوف حاجة تخالفها بينقضها ودا اللى بيتسمى معاكسه لكن انا مقدرش اعمم  فى شباب قليلة الادب 





			2 ليه دايما المجتمعات بتاعتنا تعتبر نفسها وصى على تصرفات البنت وهى الى بتقيمها ياجماعه تصرفات البنت واخلاقها لازم تكون نابعه من اقتناعاتها هى وضميرها الشخصى مش الخطه الى حطهالها غيرها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لأن البنت نشأت ف المجتمع ده و المفروض انها عارفه الصح م الغلط يعنى انا مبقاش شايفة واحدة عملت كده او لبست كده و الشارع كله اتكلم عنها و اروح اشترى زيها 




			3- انا كنت عايشه ف مصر وعارفه كويس ان اللبس مش دايما بيكون السبب ممكن واحده تبقى لابسه خيمه او ملايه وتتعاكس بردو يبقى الموضوع زى مابيقولو بالانجليزى state of mind
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كويس انك كنتى عايشة ف مصر و اكيد هتفهمى اللى بقوله 
الحالة افسرهالك بحاجة من الأتنين 

1- واحدة لابسة محترم لكن مش محترمة اللبس اللى هى لابساه 
2- واحد مش محترم و مش فارقة معاه و انا عن نفسى لما بشوف واحد بيعاكس واحد محترمة بمنعة و بتوصل ساعات لأنى بتخانق معاه عشانها 





			4- ماهو تعريف اللبس المحترم؟ هل يوجد يونيفورم محدد ممكن نطبقه على كل الناس ؟ احنا ف مدرسه؟ عندك مجتمعنا المصرى فى طبقات ثقافيه واجتماعيه مختلفه ممكن واحد يعتبر ان الى تلبس نص كم ديه قليله الادب والى تلبس بنطلون منحرفه خد بالك ان متكلمتش عن فرق الديانات وديه بيعمل فرق فى تعريف اللبس المحترم , يبقى الادق ان كل واحد يبقى حكم على نفسه لان المحترم بالنسبالك مش محترم بالنسبالى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا 
 الأديان كلها بتدعوا الى الأحترام و الأحتشام و الأدب
ثانيا 
مفيش حاجة اسمها لبس محترم او يونيفورم الأحترام

فى حاجة اسمها

المحترمة : احترامها بيفرض عليها انها تلبس لبس معين ميظهرش مفاتنها 

الغير محترمة : مبتفرقش معاها لابسة مش لابسة ضيق واسع قصير طويل شفاف مستور جسمها متفصص و لا لأ 
كلام الناس نظرة المجتمع المحيط يعنى بايعة القضية 





			5- طيب كان فى موضه هتجبلى شلل رباعى بين الولاد ف مصر واعتقد لسه موجوده وهى تسقيط البنطلون ( نصيحة الحركة ديه بره مصر معناها وحش جدا ) طيب هو مش فى بنات ماشيه ف الشارع ولا البنات عاميه مثلا ولا مبتحسش ؟.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لأ الجديد ان الموضة دى امتدت للبنات كمان و هو منظر ينرفز ف الحالتين سواء كان من ولد او من بنت 
لكن احب اضيفلك ان الموضة القذرة دى عملها قوم لوط قبل ميعملوها بتوع بره

و بما ان البنات بتحس يبقى لازم تحس و تتأكد ان اللى لابس كده ومسقط بنطلونه يبقى مش راجل اساسا
لأن الرجولة مش مجرد اسم 


لكن احسن حاجة ف دا كله 

انك بتحبى تلبسى محترم ​*


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*

nancy2 قال:



اخويا لوف اولا انا اسفه لو كان اسلوبى كان ساخر شويه انا مقصدتكش انت انا كنت بتكلم ف العموم 
الحاجه التانيه واضح انك مش قادر توصل للى انا اقصده 
ايه الى يديك الحق اساسا انك تحددلى البس ايه وملبسش ايه ؟
وبعدين البنت لبست ضيق لبست قصير لبست مجرر لبست خيمه هى انسانه ياجناعه بنى امه ليها حريه الاختيار تحط ميكب متحطش ده اختيارها بردو 
ليه المجتمع عايز يفسر كا تصرف بتعمله البنت يعنى هى لبست قصير لازم كل واحد يشوفها يقول اه هى لابسه كده عشان قصدها تظهر مفاتنها هى حاطه مكياج عشان عايزة تبقى حلوة 
السؤال انا مالى؟ احكم على نيتها وقصدها ليه ؟ واحددلها نواياها واختياراتها ليه ؟
عل فكة متفتكرش من كلامى انى بتهم الولاد بس او انى بتحامل عليهم وبدافع عن البنات لا نهائيا انا بدافع عن الحرية الشخصية ف العموم سواء لولد او لبنت 
المشكله الرئيسيه مش ف اللبس المشكلة ف المجتمع الى اعتبر المرأة object زيها زى الكرسى يحكم على اخلاقها وضميرها ويطالبها بحاجات هو مبيعملهاش لكن لو اعتبرو المرأة انسانه هى الى تحكم حياتها وتمشيها مش هيبقى فى كده 
لو كل واحد يخليه ف حاله
وبعدين لما تقولى ان لما كل راجل يشوف واحده لابسه قصير ولا ضيق هتجيله الحاله انا مش عارفه انت كده بتهين الراجل والبنت 
الانسان يختلف عن الحيوان فى قدرته على ضبط نفسه والا كانت بقت غابه والانسان الى ميعرفش يضبط نفسه يبقى محتاج علاج لانه الحياه فيها مغريات كتير لو الانسان مضبطش نفسه يبقى حياته هتبقى سايبه من كل ناحية 

بالنسبه لتعريفى للبس المحترم حابه اقولك على حاجه لما كنت ف مصر كان عندنا مدرس عربى بيقولنا ان لبس نص الكم قلة ادب 
اتفضل ادى عينه , ده الى انا اقصده انك متقدرش تعمم تعريف واحد للبس المحترم واحد جاى من الريف هيعتبر ان الى تلبس بنطلون ديه منحله وهكذا يبقى الموضوع اختيار شخصى مش اختيار مجتمع 


أنقر للتوسيع...


انا فهمت قصدك و اما اتكلمت بصيغة (انا) فهو انا ك راجل 

المهم 

المجتمع بيحكم ع الولد و البنت 
و اعتقد ان دى احد وظائفة الأساسية 

لكن لو فسرنا الحرية حسب وجهة نظرك 

هيبقى 

البنت اللى بتشرب سجاير و شيشة فهى بتعمل كده استنادا لمبدأ الحرية و مش من حق المجتمع انه ينقضها  

و الولد اللى بيشرب مخدرات هو كمان حر و مش من حق المجتمع انه ينقضه هو كمان 


اما عن  الحالة اللى بتيجى للراجل اما بيشوف واحدة لابسة ضيق 
فهو مش بيتحرش بيها 

هو بينقضها بكلمة و اكيد يعنى لو كذا واحد قالها نفس الكلمة هيبقوا كلهم على غلط و هى اللى صح ؟؟ 

و لا انتى ايه رأيك ؟؟؟
​*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اخويا لوف واضح اننا بنلف وندور ف نفس الحلقه المفرغه 
انا هعلق على حاجتين انت قولتهم ومحتاجه منك توضيح 
اولا انت بتقول البنت المحترمه احترمها بيخليها تلبس محترم على فكرة انا مش مختلفه معاك ف النقطه ديه كل واحد اخلاقه ومبادئه مهما كانت بتفرض عليه نوع تصرفاته 
بس سؤالى هو ايه المحترم ؟ ماهو المحترم بالنسبالى مش محترم بالنسبالك والعكس صحيح فى اختلاف ف الفكر حددلى ايه هو المحترم 
انا كنت ساكنه ف منطقه تعتبر راقيه ف مصر ومتحررة شويه بس كان بيبقى فى ف الشارع عمال وبياعين ودول جايين من محافظات مختلفه طريقه اللبس عندهم مختلفه مفبش بنت بتلبس عندهم بنطلون مثلا قولى بقى انا اعمل ايه ؟ البس ايه يعنى ؟ ار ضى مين ؟ الى انا هعمله هو انى هلبس مايمليه عليا ضميرى واخلاقى انا واتباعى للرب يسوع المسيح مش قوانين الى حواليا وديه الحريه الشخصيه 

الحاجه التانيه بتقول لما بتشوف واحد بيعاكس واحده محترمه بتتخانق معاه هرجع اقولك نفس السؤال ماهو تعريفك للمحترم؟ المحترم عندك مش محترم  عند غيرك وبعدين انت مفروض تدين الفعل نفسه هديك مثال واحد ساب مفاتيح عربيته ونسيها ف العربيه واتسرقت اقول للحرامى لا انت ملكش ذنب اصل هو الى ساب المفاتيح ف العربيه 
فعل السرقه غلط ف حد ذاته اى كانت الاسباب


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*


nancy2 قال:



اخويا لوف واضح اننا بنلف وندور ف نفس الحلقه المفرغه 
انا هعلق على حاجتين انت قولتهم ومحتاجه منك توضيح 
اولا انت بتقول البنت المحترمه احترمها بيخليها تلبس محترم على فكرة انا مش مختلفه معاك ف النقطه ديه كل واحد اخلاقه ومبادئه مهما كانت بتفرض عليه نوع تصرفاته 
بس سؤالى هو ايه المحترم ؟ ماهو المحترم بالنسبالى مش محترم بالنسبالك والعكس صحيح فى اختلاف ف الفكر حددلى ايه هو المحترم 
انا كنت ساكنه ف منطقه تعتبر راقيه ف مصر ومتحررة شويه بس كان بيبقى فى ف الشارع عمال وبياعين ودول جايين من محافظات مختلفه طريقه اللبس عندهم مختلفه مفبش بنت بتلبس عندهم بنطلون مثلا قولى بقى انا اعمل ايه ؟ البس ايه يعنى ؟ ار ضى مين ؟ الى انا هعمله هو انى هلبس مايمليه عليا ضميرى واخلاقى انا واتباعى للرب يسوع المسيح مش قوانين الى حواليا وديه الحريه الشخصيه 

الحاجه التانيه بتقول لما بتشوف واحد بيعاكس واحده محترمه بتتخانق معاه هرجع اقولك نفس السؤال ماهو تعريفك للمحترم؟ المحترم عندك مش محترم  عند غيرك وبعدين انت مفروض تدين الفعل نفسه هديك مثال واحد ساب مفاتيح عربيته ونسيها ف العربيه واتسرقت اقول للحرامى لا انت ملكش ذنب اصل هو الى ساب المفاتيح ف العربيه 
فعل السرقه غلط ف حد ذاته اى كانت الاسباب

أنقر للتوسيع...


مفهوم الأحترام عموما فى مجتمع واحد يعتبر من المسلمات مفيهوش اختلاف 
هديكى مثال 

احترام الصغير للكبير 
هل شوفتى حد اختلف ع المفهوم ده ؟

الأدب فى الحديث ومراعاة الأخر 
هل شوفتى حد اختلف على كده ؟ 

ثانيا

بالنسبة لموضوعك انتى اللى ذكرتيه 

اجابتى على اسألتك 

قبل متلبسى اسألى نفسك سؤال 

ينفع ربنا يشوفنى بالصورة دى و باللبس ده ؟

ساعتها قلبك اللى هيجاوبك

هقولك حاجة 

انا مش بعترض ع البنت اما تلبس بنطلون بس يكون البنطلون واسع و بالعكس كمان انا ساعات بفضل انها تلبسه لأنه عملى ف الشغل و الدراسة و ما شبه ذلك لأنه بيستر اكتر م الجيبه او الفستان يعنى مثلا البنت بتركب مواصلات و بتطلع و بتنزل ف البنطلون ف الحالة دى بيكون مدارى جسمها اما لو لابسة جيبة او فستان ف مع الطلوع و النزول الجيبة هتترفع او الفستان هيطير 

ساعتها هيبقى الموقف ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> مفهوم الأحترام عموما فى مجتمع واحد يعتبر من المسلمات مفيهوش اختلاف
> هديكى مثال
> ...


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			فاضل جوابك على سؤالى ماهو التعريف الموحد للبس المحترم الذى يمكن تطبيقه على كل المجتمع؟
ارجوك رد على النقطه ديه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



التعريف العام للبس المحترم :
هو كل لبس و أى لبس يستر الجسم و ميبينش المفاتن 
يعنى هو اللبس اللى يحافظ ع اللى جواه

عندك مثلا 
البنطلونات 
فى بنطلونات واسعة و فى ضيقة 

أى شئ فيه الكويس وفى الوحش 
 وربنا ادانى عقل عشان افكر بيه و اقدر اميز ؟*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> اولا
> انا برد على كل اللى شاركو ف الموضوع
> ...



كل واحد وحسب تربيته واخلاقه والمكان الى بيعيش فيه يعنى الى عايش فى مكان راقى شويه بيلبس لبس بيقبله المكان ده لكن لو نفس اللبس اتلبس فى منطقه شعبيه شويه هيبقا مرفوض وبعدين الضيق والقصير عندك يمكن ميبقاش ضيق وقصير عند غيرك دى حاجات نسبيه جدا
الى بيخليها تتعاكس لان الشباب مبقاش عندهم لا ادب ولا اخلاق انا مبقولش الكل انما فى كتير ناو واخد المعاكسه تسليه ولا بيحترم نفسه ولا غيره
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> ممكن حضرتك تدينى تعريف للبس المحترم من وجهة نظرك ؟​*​



اللبس المحترم ده مش قواعد هو احنا فى مدرسه وهوصفلك اليونيفورم بتاعها
دى حياه وناس وتفكير بيختلف من شخص لاخر
يمكن اللبس الى انت بتنتقده ده يكون عاجبنى ومش شايفه انه فيه حاجه​


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*

+sweety kokey+ قال:





كل واحد وحسب تربيته واخلاقه والمكان الى بيعيش فيه يعنى الى عايش فى مكان راقى شويه بيلبس لبس بيقبله المكان ده لكن لو نفس اللبس اتلبس فى منطقه شعبيه شويه هيبقا مرفوض وبعدين الضيق والقصير عندك يمكن ميبقاش ضيق وقصير عند غيرك دى حاجات نسبيه جدا
الى بيخليها تتعاكس لان الشباب مبقاش عندهم لا ادب ولا اخلاق انا مبقولش الكل انما فى كتير ناو واخد المعاكسه تسليه ولا بيحترم نفسه ولا غيره
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


طبعا كل واحد حسب تربيته و اخلاقه والمكان اللى بيعيش فيه دى شئ مسلم بيه
لكن 
اللبس الراقى مش معناه ضيق او قصير  الرقى بيبقى ف المستوى الأجتماعى او المستوى الفكرى او المستوى المادى

اصل مش كل اما ارتقى او مستوايا يعلى اروح البس ضيق او قصير 


اما عن حته النسبية ف الضيق و القصير 

معتقدش ان الموضوع ده فى اختلاف 

لأن القصير قصير و الضيق ضيق 

كل حاجة واضحو و ظاهرة​*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> طبعا كل واحد حسب تربيته و اخلاقه والمكان اللى بيعيش فيه دى شئ مسلم بيه
> لكن
> ...



لا معلش اختلف معاك
الضيق والقصير بردوا حاجه نسبيه وتختلف من تفكير شخص للتانى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*بص يا محمود ببساطه الحكم على الانسان بلبسه أو بمظهره الخارجى بالتأكيد حكم خاطىء ومتسرع
والا بقى انا هحكم على شخص بانه اى كلام لان لبسه مش موضه ومتبهدل 
احب اقولك انا ليا صاحباتى شغالين فى بنوك اجنبيه وشركات سياحه وطيران ليهم لبس معين قصير نوعا ما لكن مع ذلك هما بنات فى منتهى الاخلاق والادب وناجحين فى حياتهم جداااا وعمليين فوق ما تتصور
الاخلاق لا ترتبط بالمظهر الا بعقول السطحيين فى تفكيرهم
الشاب اللى بيعاكس صدقنى مبتفرقش معاه البنت لابسه ايه وكتييييير بنشوف محجبات وفى قمة الاحتشام
 بيتعاكسوا فى الشارع وبمنتهى السخافه
بالنسبه لموضوع اللبس انا ليا فيه رأى ومبدأ شخصى 
انه لكل مقام مقال 
بمعنى ان لكل مكان ومناسبه وظروف اللبس اللائق ليهم
لانه مش معقوله انى اروح مثلا السوبر ماركت اللى جنبى وانا لابسه مينى ولا ميكروو ولا معقوله اكون رايحه مثلا النادى الصبح وانا لابسه سواريه 
بروح الكنيسه وانا فى قمة الاحتشام وبروح النادى بلبس يخلينى اتحرك بسهوله وبحريه وبروح لاى مكان شعبى وانا لابسه لبس يليق بالمكان وللزيارات العائليه لبسها وللافراح والحفلات لبسهم وهكذا .....
من باب اولى نقول للشاب احترم نفسك مش من الاخلاق ابدااا انك تعاكس
 ومش مبرر ابدااا اننا نقول  ليه حق يعاكس اصل البنت لابسه قصير ومفيش جواز دلوقتى والكلام اللى مالهوش معنى ده
سامحنى ده قمة التخلف ومينفعش ابدااا اننا نحجب المجتمع علشان نخفى بلاويه جواه
الاخلاق لا هى بلبس ولا بمظهر الاخلاق تربيه وتعاليم دين تتطبق بافعال مش بشوية مظاهر والجوهر ربنا اعلم بيه
والبنت اللى ساكنه فى مكان شعبى اكيد بيختلف لبسها عن اللى ساكنه فى مناطق راقيه وده شىء طبيعى 
تقبلوا مرورى واحترامى لكل الاراء السابقه ​*


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*

dona nabil قال:



بص يا محمود ببساطه الحكم على الانسان بلبسه أو بمظهره الخارجى بالتأكيد حكم خاطىء ومتسرع
والا بقى انا هحكم على شخص بانه اى كلام لان لبسه مش موضه ومتبهدل 
احب اقولك انا ليا صاحباتى شغالين فى بنوك اجنبيه وشركات سياحه وطيران ليهم لبس معين قصير نوعا ما لكن مع ذلك هما بنات فى منتهى الاخلاق والادب وناجحين فى حياتهم جداااا وعمليين فوق ما تتصور
الاخلاق لا ترتبط بالمظهر الا بعقول السطحيين فى تفكيرهم
الشاب اللى بيعاكس صدقنى مبتفرقش معاه البنت لابسه ايه وكتييييير بنشوف محجبات وفى قمة الاحتشام
 بيتعاكسوا فى الشارع وبمنتهى السخافه
بالنسبه لموضوع اللبس انا ليا فيه رأى ومبدأ شخصى 
انه لكل مقام مقال 
بمعنى ان لكل مكان ومناسبه وظروف اللبس اللائق ليهم
لانه مش معقوله انى اروح مثلا السوبر ماركت اللى جنبى وانا لابسه مينى ولا ميكروو ولا معقوله اكون رايحه مثلا النادى الصبح وانا لابسه سواريه 
بروح الكنيسه وانا فى قمة الاحتشام وبروح النادى بلبس يخلينى اتحرك بسهوله وبحريه وبروح لاى مكان شعبى وانا لابسه لبس يليق بالمكان وللزيارات العائليه لبسها وللافراح والحفلات لبسهم وهكذا .....
من باب اولى نقول للشاب احترم نفسك مش من الاخلاق ابدااا انك تعاكس
 ومش مبرر ابدااا اننا نقول  ليه حق يعاكس اصل البنت لابسه قصير ومفيش جواز دلوقتى والكلام اللى مالهوش معنى ده
سامحنى ده قمة التخلف ومينفعش ابدااا اننا نحجب المجتمع علشان نخفى بلاويه جواه
الاخلاق لا هى بلبس ولا بمظهر الاخلاق تربيه وتعاليم دين تتطبق بافعال مش بشوية مظاهر والجوهر ربنا اعلم بيه
والبنت اللى ساكنه فى مكان شعبى اكيد بيختلف لبسها عن اللى ساكنه فى مناطق راقيه وده شىء طبيعى 
تقبلوا مرورى واحترامى لكل الاراء السابقه ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


نكاد نكون متفقين نوعا ما 
واحسن حاجة قولتيها يا دونا 

(لكل مقام مقال ) 

انا مش بدى الحق للشباب انه يعاكس لأن دا شئ مرفوض منى شخصيا 

و لا بحكم بالمظاهر 

لكن
طبعا انتى عارفه اننا فمصر يعنى فمجتمع شرقى 
و الناس بتاعة مظاهر 

وفى مثل مشهور جدا 
بيقول 

( الجواب بيبان من عنوانه ) 

أكيد اللى قالو المثل ده مقلوهوش من فراغ 

و لا انتى ايه رأيك ؟!  

عجبنى أوى كلمة قولتيها 

(الواحدة بتروح الكنيسة قمة ف الأحتشام ) 

دا شئ جميل جدا 

طب ليه منعممش اللبس ده و لا ربنا بيشوفنى فالكنيسة بس و مبيشوفنيش بره ؟؟
قصدى 
نجمع بين الشياكة و الموضة و الأحتشام

أيه رأيك ؟؟​*​


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*اينعم لبس البنات حرية شخصية 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*يعنى ايه احنا فى مصر   ويعنى ايه فى مجتمع  شرقى يا محمود
يعنى تقصد اننا مجتمع بيهتم بالمظهر لا الجوهر 
هنجيب ورا اكتر من كده ايه بس
وبعدين مصر مجتمع متنوع المستويات الاجتماعيه مينفعش نعمم المظهر ولا نوحد اللبس
بص يا محمود مقصدتش ابدااا انى اقول بروح الكنيسه محتشمه واروح اى مكان تانى يحقلى البس النقيض
اللى قصدته ان نوعية اللبس اكيد بتختلف وده مش عيب ولا غلط ولا هى خلاص كلمة موضه بقت ترتبط فى عقولنا بانه لبس خليع
 يمكن فى نقطه مهمه اوووى نسيت اذكرها 
انه مهم اوووووى البنت تلبس لبس يكون ملائم ليها ولوزنها وحجمها مش تمشى ورا الموضه وخلاص
وللاسف يا محمود يمكن كنت متردده اقول حاجه بس عارفه ان عقلك كبير وهتفهمنى
فى ناس مثلا مقتنعه ان حجاب الراس هو قمة الاحتشام وده برضه للاسف خلى بنات كتير تلبس الحجاب مع لبس غير محتشم بالمره متلبسهوش بنت تانيه مش محجبه
وده نابع من لغبطة المفاهيم فى عقول الناس 
التصرف باحترام والاخلاق النضيفه مالهاش علاقه باللبس صدقنى فى حاجات تانيه كتير اهم 
يعنى انا افرح واطمن لمجرد ان بنتى نازله من البيت لابسه طويل وبكم وخلاص 
ولا اتابع تصرفات واهتم انى اطلعها بنفسيه سويه 
  امتى نفهم  بس   الامور صح !!​*


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*


dona nabil قال:



يعنى ايه احنا فى مصر   ويعنى ايه فى مجتمع  شرقى يا محمود
يعنى تقصد اننا مجتمع بيهتم بالمظهر لا الجوهر 
هنجيب ورا اكتر من كده ايه بس
وبعدين مصر مجتمع متنوع المستويات الاجتماعيه مينفعش نعمم المظهر ولا نوحد اللبس
بص يا محمود مقصدتش ابدااا انى اقول بروح الكنيسه محتشمه واروح اى مكان تانى يحقلى البس النقيض
اللى قصدته ان نوعية اللبس اكيد بتختلف وده مش عيب ولا غلط ولا هى خلاص كلمة موضه بقت ترتبط فى عقولنا بانه لبس خليع
 يمكن فى نقطه مهمه اوووى نسيت اذكرها 
انه مهم اوووووى البنت تلبس لبس يكون ملائم ليها ولوزنها وحجمها مش تمشى ورا الموضه وخلاص
وللاسف يا محمود يمكن كنت متردده اقول حاجه بس عارفه ان عقلك كبير وهتفهمنى
فى ناس مثلا مقتنعه ان حجاب الراس هو قمة الاحتشام وده برضه للاسف خلى بنات كتير تلبس الحجاب مع لبس غير محتشم بالمره متلبسهوش بنت تانيه مش محجبه
وده نابع من لغبطة المفاهيم فى عقول الناس 
التصرف باحترام والاخلاق النضيفه مالهاش علاقه باللبس صدقنى فى حاجات تانيه كتير اهم 
يعنى انا افرح واطمن لمجرد ان بنتى نازله من البيت لابسه طويل وبكم وخلاص 
ولا اتابع تصرفات واهتم انى اطلعها بنفسيه سويه 
  امتى نفهم  بس   الامور صح !!​

أنقر للتوسيع...



دونا انا مطلبتش نوحد اللبس 
نختلف براحتنا و نلبس اللى احنا عايزينه لكن فى نطاق الأحتشام 

اما عن الحجاب فهو مش دليل ع الأحتشام 
لأن المتحجبة لازم تحترم حجابها و الا متتحجبش من الأساس 
عشان متسئش لبنات محترمة و محتشمة 
و عشان محدش يشوف العينة و يعمم بعد كده 

الحجاب مش مجرد طرحة بتتلبس ع الراس

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> 
> دونا انا مطلبتش نوحد اللبس
> ...



*كلامك اللى انا لونته بالاحمر تمام  وميه ميه وبجد بحييك على صراحتك وفهمك للامور بطريقه ممتازه ومتعقله وبدون تعصب
اما بقى عن الاحتشام اسمحلى هى كلمه فضفاضه
ممكن انت تشوفها بمعنى واحد كم طويل ولبس واصل للارض 
وممكن انا اشوفها فى اللبس الملائم للبنت وشكلها زى ما قلت قبل كده 
وحد تانى يشوفه بطريقه مختلفه وهكذا 
وفى الاخر تفضل نقطة اللبس هى حرية شخصية وذوق واختيار مفيهاش فرض ولا اجبار
المهم اننا نبقى فاهمين ومتفقين  انه ايا كان شكل اللبس ده ميديش الحق لاى شاب انه يعاكس البنت ويقل ادبه عليها ووقتها نسيب الشاب وندين البنت  ده كلام مش مظبوط  *


----------



## nerooo_jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مش شرط ان عشان يبقى لبس شيك وانيق اوى يكون ضيق وقصير وهكذا يا محمود

فى راى فى لبس محترم اوى وشيك ويلائمنا 

على الاقل نتفادى اى كلمة من اى شاب ملهاش لازمة ويبقى فى لوم على اهلنا اللى سمحت باللبس دة

وفى نفس الوقت فى شباب سامحنى عاوزة ضرب النار ,بتعاكس على الفاضى والمليان 
يعنى سواء بقى ضيق او واسع نفس الطريقة المستفزة فى المعاكات ودى راجعة للبيئة اللى مولود فيها وتربيتة 


حل الامرين دة التعليم الصحيح والتربية السليمة واننا نخاف على الاقل من ربنا​


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*بص يا حج  love2be 
مسألة ربط اللبس بالدين من خلال حجاب او غيره هى مساله تافهه لابعد الحدود 
لان عمر اللبس ما كان مرتبط بالدين وانما مرتبط بالزمن  
فى كل عصر كان اللبس له طريقة معينة وفى كل بلد فيها زى رسمى 
وارتباط الزى بالدين ممكن يكون نافع لرجال الدين فقط مش لكل البشر
لكن لان الاسلام اتى من عقول فارغة  ليصب فى عقول اكثر فراغا  فهو وضع الحجاب والاسدال والنقاب 
واهوه كله علشان نبيع ونكسب قرشين  ودة امر واقع مالوش علاقة باى دين هى تجارة فى الاول وفى الاخر  هما ربطوا الحجاب بالاسلام علشان يبقى فيه شغل   زيادة  
والا فبماذا تفسر عدم ارتداء اى مسلمة للحجاب فى الستينات والخمسينات 
دة بالنسبة لقصة ان الحجاب  هو الزى المحتشم اللى المفروض الكل يلبسه 
تانى حاجة بقى نقطة ان اللبس دة  حرية ولا مش حريه وانت بتقول انه مش حرية علشان بيأثر  على اللى حولين البنت من الشباب فاحب اقولك ان النفس الشبعانة  تدوس العسل 
دة كلام الكتاب عندنا 
يعنى اما اكون جوايا السيد المسيح وشبعان بيه مش هبص لواحدة لابسه ضيق ولا قصير ولكن نظرتى هتختلف وهتتجه للقلب دى قلبها نضيف من جوة ولا دى قلبها نضيف من جوة 
وصدقنى انه اللبس فى كل الاحوال بالنسبة للمسلمة او المسيحية  مش هو العائق ابدا انها تنحرف  
دمتم بود 
*​


----------



## qwyui (14 نوفمبر 2010)

نعم انا معكم يلبسو اللى عيزينة بس بطريقة تردى المسيح ونفسها انا عن نفسى ممكن البس حاحة  ومجرد ما القى فيها النصف كم قصير مش عايزة انزل بها والبسها فى البيت ولكن البس اللى بة شياكة وكمان بالنسبة للاولاد لازم تكون عنيهم كويسة لاترى العيوب وكل شخص ينظر لنفسة ولايهتم بما حولة


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*


Dona Nabil قال:





كلامك اللى انا لونته بالاحمر تمام  وميه ميه وبجد بحييك على صراحتك وفهمك للامور بطريقه ممتازه ومتعقله وبدون تعصب
اما بقى عن الاحتشام اسمحلى هى كلمه فضفاضه
ممكن انت تشوفها بمعنى واحد كم طويل ولبس واصل للارض 
وممكن انا اشوفها فى اللبس الملائم للبنت وشكلها زى ما قلت قبل كده 
وحد تانى يشوفه بطريقه مختلفه وهكذا 
وفى الاخر تفضل نقطة اللبس هى حرية شخصية وذوق واختيار مفيهاش فرض ولا اجبار
المهم اننا نبقى فاهمين ومتفقين  انه ايا كان شكل اللبس ده ميديش الحق لاى شاب انه يعاكس البنت ويقل ادبه عليها ووقتها نسيب الشاب وندين البنت  ده كلام مش مظبوط  

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا دونا 
بس بجد انا بحاول دايما اكون موضوعى 

اما بالنسبة للحرية انا هعرض عليكى نموذجين و عايز اعرف رأيك 

النموذج الأول
احب رأيك فيه ؟







[/URL][/IMG]

النموذج الثانى 
طبعا انتى عارفه الموضة دى
و بنشوف بنات كتير لابسة البناطيل دى





تفتكرى نقدر نسمى المنظر ده حرية ؟؟؟؟

و تفتكرى ان المنظر ده من وجهة نظر حد تانى هيقول عليه واسع و مناسب؟؟؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا دونا
> بس بجد انا بحاول دايما اكون موضوعى
> ...




بقولك أيه يا بوب هى الاؤلانيه دى ماسكه شنطة على بابا ؟


----------



## Artzt (14 نوفمبر 2010)

من يعيش في عصور ما قبل التاريخ ويظن انه مازل يتسيد المراه مخطئ
المراه لها الحق ان ترتدي ما تشاء كما من حق الرجل ان يرتدي من يشاء
لا يعجبك ما ترتديه احداهن ادر راسك واصمت ولا تقول انها تفتنك 
فالحيوان فقط هو من لا يستطيع التحكم بغرائزه
ثم ان المنحرف الذي لا يقيم للاخلاق وزنا لا يفرق معه ماذا ترتدي الفتاه
ابسط مثال علي ذلك التحرش الجنسي الذي حدث في عيد الفطر الماضي بمصر
طال المحجبات وبعض المنقبات وفي النهايه نلوم الانثي 
سنلوم غير المحجبه لانها غير محجبه وسنلوم المحجبه انها ترتدي بنطال وسنلوم المنقبه انها تخرج وفي النهايه سنلوم المراه علي الحياه نفسها
سلام


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*

nerooo_jesus قال:



مش شرط ان عشان يبقى لبس شيك وانيق اوى يكون ضيق وقصير وهكذا يا محمود

فى راى فى لبس محترم اوى وشيك ويلائمنا 

على الاقل نتفادى اى كلمة من اى شاب ملهاش لازمة ويبقى فى لوم على اهلنا اللى سمحت باللبس دة

وفى نفس الوقت فى شباب سامحنى عاوزة ضرب النار ,بتعاكس على الفاضى والمليان 
يعنى سواء بقى ضيق او واسع نفس الطريقة المستفزة فى المعاكات ودى راجعة للبيئة اللى مولود فيها وتربيتة 


حل الامرين دة التعليم الصحيح والتربية السليمة واننا نخاف على الاقل من ربنا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بجد انتى اكتر واحدة فهمتنى ف الموضوع 

انا بتمنى ان كل البنات تبقى زيك فعقلك 


شكرا جزيلا​*​


----------



## love2be (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*


oesi_no قال:



بص يا حج  love2be 
مسألة ربط اللبس بالدين من خلال حجاب او غيره هى مساله تافهه لابعد الحدود 
لان عمر اللبس ما كان مرتبط بالدين وانما مرتبط بالزمن  
فى كل عصر كان اللبس له طريقة معينة وفى كل بلد فيها زى رسمى 
وارتباط الزى بالدين ممكن يكون نافع لرجال الدين فقط مش لكل البشر
لكن لان الاسلام اتى من عقول فارغة  ليصب فى عقول اكثر فراغا  فهو وضع الحجاب والاسدال والنقاب 
واهوه كله علشان نبيع ونكسب قرشين  ودة امر واقع مالوش علاقة باى دين هى تجارة فى الاول وفى الاخر  هما ربطوا الحجاب بالاسلام علشان يبقى فيه شغل   زيادة  
والا فبماذا تفسر عدم ارتداء اى مسلمة للحجاب فى الستينات والخمسينات 
دة بالنسبة لقصة ان الحجاب  هو الزى المحتشم اللى المفروض الكل يلبسه 
تانى حاجة بقى نقطة ان اللبس دة  حرية ولا مش حريه وانت بتقول انه مش حرية علشان بيأثر  على اللى حولين البنت من الشباب فاحب اقولك ان النفس الشبعانة  تدوس العسل 
دة كلام الكتاب عندنا 
يعنى اما اكون جوايا السيد المسيح وشبعان بيه مش هبص لواحدة لابسه ضيق ولا قصير ولكن نظرتى هتختلف وهتتجه للقلب دى قلبها نضيف من جوة ولا دى قلبها نضيف من جوة 
وصدقنى انه اللبس فى كل الاحوال بالنسبة للمسلمة او المسيحية  مش هو العائق ابدا انها تنحرف  
دمتم بود 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


للأسف
 انا مش هقبل انى ارد عليك 
لأنك من الأساس انت معندكش ادنى فكرى عن ادب الحوار 
و عشان دينى علمنى الأدب 
 انا مش هرد عليك
و مش هسمح لنفسى اتكلم معاك بنفس الأسلوب
و لا هسمحلك تشارك ف موضوعى 

اخرج *​


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> للأسف
> انا مش هقبل انى ارد عليك
> ...


*يعنى انت دينك علمك الادب وانا دينى علمنى قلة الادب 
مش من حقك تخرجنى  من الموضوع وبتتهمنى بقلة الادب 
طيب همشيهالك اسبوع  واحد مش نهائى 
اه نسيت السب والشتم بشهر مش بأسبوع 
معلش بقى القاك كمان شهر 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 نوفمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> ايوة يبقى اسمه شهوة
> (شهوة اظهار و عرض مفاتن الجسد )
> ...




*انت مقتنع بحاجه وعايز تقنعنها بيها بالعافيه
وبحس من ردودك انك عايز كل البنات تلبس اسدال
يبقي مغطي كل جسمها وواسع عشان تقول عليها محترمه
هي دي البت المحترمه في رايك 
البت المحترمه مش بلبسها وبس يا محمود
اعرف بنات بتلبس خمار واسدال وفي نفس الوقت مش محترمين
وشوفت بلاوي كتيره في الكليه 

عجبتني قوي الجمله دي في راي دونا​*

الاخلاق لا ترتبط بالمظهر الا بعقول السطحيين فى تفكيرهم​
*الله ينور يا دونا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 نوفمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *يعنى انت دينك علمك الادب وانا دينى علمنى قلة الادب
> مش من حقك تخرجنى  من الموضوع وبتتهمنى بقلة الادب
> طيب همشيهالك اسبوع  واحد مش نهائى
> اه نسيت السب والشتم بشهر مش بأسبوع
> ...




*ايوه كده يا ودييع*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايوه كده يا ودييع*​


:new6::new6::new6::new6:
جيت متاخر انا بس  عجبنى الرد  دا  اووووى 
ههههههههههههههه
دا واحد  مصرى  عاوزينه يقول ايه  من راى ان  لو انت  محترم اصلا وخايف لتسمع  كلمتين من البنت اللى قدامك هتلم نفسك  وهتخاف منها
بس  لو لاقتها محترمه هتفضل تعاكس وتغلس 
لانك  غلبان اوى
انا من راى ان  اللى بيعاكس بيبقى عنده  نقص 
ومن راى برضو انك  بنظرة تعرف ان كانت البنت دى نازلة تتعاكس ولا  ماشية فى حالها ​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 نوفمبر 2010)

طبعا انا وصلت متأخر بعد ما حصل الفصل للاخ محمود بس انا كنت رديت عليه قبل كده وسألته ادينى تعريف محدد للبس المحتروم ويكون تعريف موحد للجميع بس مدانيش اى شئ واضح 
انا مش عارفه بس هما يوصلوا بينا لفين ؟ هو ليه مجتمعاتنا كل واحد فيها معتبر نفسه وصى على الى حواليه وكأن كل واحد فى المجتمع بقى عامل زى الشرطى الاخلاقى عايز يعمم مفاهيمه على كل الى حواليه وخصوصا البنت 
مش عارفه امته هيعرفو ان البنت ديه انسانه انسانه انسانه 
مش مجرد جسد ياجدعان ياجدعان ارحمونا 
هو انا طفشت من البلد من شويه ده انا كنت ببقى خارجه من البيت لابسه كل الددولاب وماشيه اتلفت حواليا زى المجنونه
ماهو اصل الكلام سهل كل ولد يجى يقولى اصل الغلط على البنت 
ميعرفوش كم الرعب والضغط العصبى الى كنت ببقى فيه وانا ماشيه ف الشارع كل يوم اروح عندى صداع وكرهت الخروج من البيت اساسا 
كفايه كفايه كفايه ارحمونا ارحمونا احنا بنى ادميين مش كده مش كل حاجه احنا السبب فيها 
المجتمع المتحضر هو الى يبص لكل افراده على انهم بنى ادمين مش مجرد اجساد ماشيه ليهم حق فى الاختيار 
فى حاجه اسمها احترام حدود الاخر وهو ماشى ف الشارع لما اقول كلمه لحد معرفهوش وهو ماشى ف الشارع ده اسمه انتهاك للخصوصيه ديه جريمه ف الدول المتحضرة وانا هنا بقول كلمه لكن الى بيحصل عندنا مش مجرد كلمه الواحد شاف حاجات غريبه 
طب مانا اهو عايشه ف مجتمع حر مطلعتش من هدومى ليه رغم انى ممكن البس الى انا عايزاه لكن ده اختيارى انى البس محتشم عشان اسم المسيح الى بحمله يبقى الموضوع ف النهايه ضمير واختيار شخصى 
انا مش هبله ولا سفيهه محتاجه حد يحددلى اخلاقى واختياراتى 
مش ممكن العالم طلع القمر واحنا لسه بنربط الاخلاق بالبس بس 
احنا عايشين ف الكهف؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 نوفمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> طبعا انا وصلت متأخر بعد ما حصل الفصل للاخ محمود بس انا كنت رديت عليه قبل كده وسألته ادينى تعريف محدد للبس المحتروم ويكون تعريف موحد للجميع بس مدانيش اى شئ واضح
> انا مش عارفه بس هما يوصلوا بينا لفين ؟ هو ليه مجتمعاتنا كل واحد فيها معتبر نفسه وصى على الى حواليه وكأن كل واحد فى المجتمع بقى عامل زى الشرطى الاخلاقى عايز يعمم مفاهيمه على كل الى حواليه وخصوصا البنت
> مش عارفه امته هيعرفو ان البنت ديه انسانه انسانه انسانه
> مش مجرد جسد ياجدعان ياجدعان ارحمونا
> ...




*الله ينور عليكي يا نانسي
ياريته يقرأ كلامك ده
يمكن يفهم ويعرف حاجه
عقبالي لما اطفش زيك*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الله ينور عليكي يا نانسي*
> *ياريته يقرأ كلامك ده*
> *يمكن يفهم ويعرف حاجه*
> 
> *عقبالي لما اطفش زيك*​


شكرا يامايكل على تشجيعك انا بس نفسى طريقة التفكير ديه تتغير 
واهو فى امل ان فى شباب بيفكرو زيك وزى بعض الاخوة هنا لاقيتهم رادين ردود متفتحه انا كنت فاكرة ان كل الشباب بيفكرو بنفس الطريقه 
ههههه وربنا يعينك فى الطفشان يابنى


----------



## Kiril (17 نوفمبر 2010)

انا شايف ان للبس المفروض يكون له اصول
و خصوصا لولاد المسيح
سواء ولاد و بنات
و كذلك اخلاقهم
مينفعش نقلد الناس التانيين


----------



## Desert Rose (17 نوفمبر 2010)

kiril قال:


> انا شايف ان للبس المفروض يكون له اصول
> و خصوصا لولاد المسيح
> سواء ولاد و بنات
> و كذلك اخلاقهم
> مينفعش نقلد الناس التانيين


 
انا مش عارفه انتو ليه فاهمنى غلط , طيب هو انا قولت غير كده انا قلت قبل كده فى مشاركه ليا انى بلبس محترم عشان اسم المسيح الى بحمله 
انا اعتراضى على محاولة فرض رأى معين على جميع الناس يعنى انا اخترت البس كده ده مش معناه ان كل الناس رزم تبقى زى 
ولا ايه رأيك ؟
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Kiril (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بالظبط
مينفعش تفرض علي حد طريقة لبس
بس من وجهة نظري كمسيحي قلت ان ملابسنا يجب ان تعبر عن
مسيحيتنا


----------

